# Olson conversion kit?



## Wilder (6 Nov 2012)

I am still having great problems with the blade clamps on my Axminster AWVFS. Even with the adaptations I have made the blades still slip, and I need to renew the screws every week or so. I came across the Olson conversion kit while trawling the web today and wonder if anyone has used this on their saw? I am not sure it will fit the AWVFS, but if anyone has tried it and thinks it is worthwhile I will give it a go. At the moment I spend more time changing blades than I do sawing!


----------



## Roy Clarke (6 Nov 2012)

I've just ordered some Scheppach 5140079-27 BLADE HOLDER ASSY to stick on my Hegner. I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## Wilder (6 Nov 2012)

That looks really good, but (like the Olson one) I am not sure it would fit on my Axminster. A tried and tested review would be good anyway, though.


----------



## Roy Clarke (6 Nov 2012)

Since the Axminster is a clone of the Hegner, this might help. You just need to get working with the hacksaw.


----------



## hawkinob (9 Nov 2012)

Hi,
There might be some confusion here as I thing the Axminster AWVFS is not a Hegner clone.

If the blade clamp is like this:-






then I tried this:-






It worked for me.
Good luck,
Bob H.
p.s. I've got my fingers crossed that the pictures work!!!


----------

